# Sacramento Monarchs announce 2006 training camp roster



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SACRAMENTO, CALIF., April 21, 2006 - The 2005 WNBA Champion Sacramento Monarchs today announce the beginning of Training Camp and the Training Camp roster for the 2006 WNBA season. Members of the media wishing to attend practice should contact the media relations department at 916.928.8112, after 9 a.m. each day for practice times and location. The Monarchs first Training Camp session will take play on Sunday, April 23, with media availability beginning at 1:30 p.m. at the Monarchs Training Facility.

Sacramento's Camp roster contains nine returning Monarchs, three draft picks and six training camp invitees. Those attending the 2006 Sacramento Monarchs Training Camp includes: seven guards, five forwards and five centers. Though on the roster, forward DeMya Walker will not be present at Training Camp due to the recent birth of her daughter, Zachara.

Absent from this Training Camp roster are two Monarchs veterans. On February 2, former Monarchs center, Olympia Scott, signed a free agent contract with the Indiana Fever. Former Monarchs guard, Chelsea Newton was selected by the WNBA's newest franchise, the Chicago Sky, on November 16, 2005, in the Expansion Draft. 

The Monarchs will play three games in the preseason, the first being on Thursday, May 4, versus the New York Liberty, at 7:00 p.m. PDT, at ARCO Arena. *Please note this is a date change from the previously listed date of May 5. The team will then travel to Albuquerque, New Mexico, where they will host the Connecticut Sun, in a rematch of the 2005 WNBA Finals, on Tuesday, May 9, at 6:00 p.m. PDT, at University Arena "The Pit." The final preseason game will be on Saturday, May 13, against the New York Liberty at Madison Square Garden, at 1:00 p.m. PDT.

On Saturday, May 20, the Monarchs will be nationally televised on ABC, for the WNBA's Opening Day, against the Phoenix Mercury, at 1:00 p.m. PDT, at ARCO Arena, with the Championship Ring Ceremony to begin at 12:15 p.m.

Be a part of the Monarchs 10th Anniversary season. 2006 Sacramento Monarchs Season Tickets are on sale now. For more information, please visit the Monarchs website at www.SacramentoMonarchs.com .

2006 SACRAMENTO MONARCHS TRAINING CAMP ROSTER
No. Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate College WNBA Exp.
43 Lamisha Augustine F 6-1 146 02/07/82 San Jose State '06 R
32 Rebekkah Brunson# F 6-3 175 12/11/81 Georgetown '04 2 
7 Erin Buescher# F/C 6-3 181 06/05/79 The Masters College '01 4
31 Cisti Greenwalt C 6-5 183 04/04/83 Texas Tech '05 R
33 Yolanda Griffith F/C 6-3 175 03/01/70 Florida Atlantic '93 7
4 Kristin Haynie G 5-9 147 06/17/83 Michigan State '05 1
5 Scholanda Dorrell G 5-10 155 01/09/83 Louisiana State '06 R
35 Dionnah Jackson G 5-9 155 08/15/82 Oklahoma '05 R
20 Kara Lawson G 5-10 172 02/14/81 Tennessee '03 3
9 Hamchétou Maïga-Ba# G/F 6-1 160 04/25/78 Old Dominion '01 4
12 Anne O'Neil G 5-11 160 12/08/81 Iowa State '05 R
21 Ticha Penicheiro# G 5-11 149 09/18/74 Old Dominion '98 8
14 Nicole Powell# F 6-2 170 06/22/82 Stanford '04 2
3 Chameka Scott G 6-0 155 05/09/84 Baylor '06 R
8 Kim Smith F 6-1 155 05/07/84 Utah '06 R
44 LaToya Turner C 6-3 180 12/02/80 Ohio State '04 R
22 DeMya Walker^ F 6-3 168 11/28/77 Virginia '99 6
51 Brittany Wilkins F/C 6-3 185 06/15/83 Iowa State '06 R

# Denotes players currently overseas and will join the team at a later date, to be
determined.
^Denotes player currently on maternity leave.


----------

